# American PitBull & Bully Club / Heat Is On Summer Dog Show & Pull



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

When: August 29th, 2009

Location:
Gemini Springs Park
37 Dirksen Dr
Debary, FL 32713

IF YOU MISSED THE LAST SHOW DO NOT MISS THIS ONE. ALL PIT BULLS AND BULLY'S WELCOME. THIS IS A MUST ATTEND EVENT RIBBONS AND CERTIFICATES FOR EVERYONE. CASH PRIZE FOR PEOPLES CHOICE AND HANG TIME CHAMPION. ...This location comes with a covered PAVILION...

Booths are only $25 for premium $15 and $10 all others. Everyone else; one person one dog in for free. All dogs must be in crates or leashed at all times.

No admittance for overly aggressive dogs (a dog that the owner cannot control or a dog that constantly lunges at other dogs) and dogs in heat, in addition to human aggressive dogs.

Fun Show Classes
REGISTRATION IS BETWEEN 9:30AM TO 11:45AM...Show starts at 12pm sharp

Best Red
Best Brindle
Best Blue
Best Pocket
Best Rescue
Best Condition
Overall Best Of All
Puppy 3-6 months
Puppy 6-9 months
Puppy 9-12 months
Jr Adult 1-2yrs
Adult 2+
XL Bully Style
Peoples Choice...Cash Prize Reward
Hang Time...Cash Prize Reward

Overall Best Boxer----Boxer Dogs Only

Special guest JUDGE for APBT & Bully fun show ALLEN HUDSON from
PITBULLGEAR.COM

A Donation Bag Of Dog Food Will Be Asked, BY ALL KENNELS ATTENDING. THE FOOD WILL BE GIVEN TO PITSTOP BULLY'S RESCUE... THANKS IN ADVANCE, AS WE ALL MUST DO OUR PART.

Food Menu;

Hot Dogs, Burgers, Chips, Fries, Water, Soda

Dont forget your rabies tags, All dogs must be current on their rabies


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

To the top


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)




----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

less than a week away


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hope you guys get a big turn out!


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Hope you guys get a big turn out!


:thumbsup: THANX


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

We have over 400pics from our HEAT IS ON Summer show over the weekend now uploaded. Just hit on the Photo tab to view the pictures from our show Photos - American PitBull & Bully Club (Orlando, FL) - Meetup.com.

We will have all stats for the winners on the message board, under the Pit Bull Shows & Events tab. Points will also be shown under this tab. All points will go towards our champion Trophy and our coming soon Grand Champion Trophy. If you attended the show you seen the Champion Trophy.

Also i would like to thank the over 112 people that attended the show this weekend and Allan From PitBullGear.com for the great job he did judging, in addition to Joe from Bay Area Bullies for attending our event. If you missed it, then what else can i say you missed a really good show. See you guys at the next show, To be listed really soon pending date is DEC 5.

And thanks to all the kennels that attended and donated a bag of food for the rescue Pit Stop Bully's.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Saw the pics... Great lookin dogs... Wish there were more things like this in Oklahoma....


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Saw the pics... Great lookin dogs... Wish there were more things like this in Oklahoma....


I know how you feel OZ. All the shows in Michigan are on the detroit side of the state and with 2 little boys it's hard to get everyone in the car let alone 2 dogs now LOL


----------

